

Facebook Starts Censoring Osama Bin Ladin and Che Guevara Images - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2013/01/facebook-starts-censoring-osama-bin-ladin-and-che-guevara-images.html

======
ArabGeek
To some Osama Bin Ladin is a terrorist but he said that his terrorism is
blessed to end American and Israeli unjust terrorism and occupation against
Muslims and non Muslims. So to others he is a hero.

Despite what stand do not you agree that facebook should be a freespeech
platform and do not interfere in what people say?

If facebook wants to enforce terrorism term in should be equal, The term
terrorist is controversial, if it means is targeting civilians and killing
women and children then Bush Obama, Netanyahu and Bashar Al Asad deserve the
gold medal in terrorism for killing millions of Muslims. As such and like wise
users should be banned from posting their images or promoting their stands on
facebook.

